# Duck without the skin



## iroqois (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello all,

This is my first time posting to this site, but I have seen quite a bit of activity on your forums so I am hoping for blessing here.

I have four duck breast that I hate to waste, but the skin has been removed. I have searched high and low for a recipe that would do them justice without having the skin to produce that oh so desired fat for cooking. I did see Bobby Flay prepare a dish a long time ago using skinless duck breasts but I can't find it either.

Can anyone share some cooking tips or suggestions for getting this duck to a happy place? Many thanks.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Ideally the skin would have been left in place. But without it, it just means you won't get that great, crispy finish on seared duck breast.

You can use the skinless breasts in almost any recipe. Just have to be careful  that it doesn't dry out. Even skinless, this isn't that big a problem with domestic duck, which is fairly fatty. But it could be with wild ones.

Most of my recipes that involve more than searing are rather long. So I'd like to know more about you personal taste preferences before typing any of them out. Two that come to mind, for instance, are Fried Duck in Ginger Sauce, and Grilled Duck Breast wtih Pinapple Chutney. But I have others as well.


----------



## iroqois (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply. Quite honestly I am a lover of all foods and flavors. I would love to try the one with Pineapple Chutney!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Since a skinless duck breast will be fairly lean, I would recommend searing on both sides in a pan with a little oil and butter. If the breasts are thick, you'll want to let them sit for a few minutes on each side, but keep them red or at least pink inside. You can deglaze your pan with something sweet (any kind of fruit or berries - pineapple ought to work very well for sure), or keep the deglazing sauce neutral (i.e. shallots and wine) and serve with some apples or grapes or whatever you feel like.

I wouldn't recommend chopping up the raw meat and including it in a long-cooking type recipe that would be better suited to the rest of the duck, but probably not the breast.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

*Grilled Duck Breast with Pinapple Chutney*

marinade:

2 tsp chili kpaste

3 tbls soy sauce

3 tbls lime juice

1 tbls honey

1/4 cup unsweetened pinapple juice

1 14-oz duck breast

chutney:

1 1/2 cups cubed pineapple

1/2 tsp lime zest

Pulp of large lime

3/4 cup pineapple juice

1/2 tbls crystalizaed ginger, chopped

1/2 tbls chopped jalapeno pepper

2 tbls golden raisins

1/4 cup chopped red bell pepper

1/2 cup chopped red onion

2 tbls white wine vinegar

Mix al marinade ingredients in a plastic bag. Put in the duck breast and marinate in the fridge for one hour.

Meanwhile, combine all the chutney ingredients in a pot. Bring to boil over medium heat. Reduce heat to low and simmer, uncovered, until fruit is tender and the sauce has thickened, about 45 minutes, stirring occasionally.

When chutney is almost done preheat grill or bvroiler.

Grill or broil the breast five minutes on each side, until a light crust forms and meat inside is cooked to your liking. After letting it rest, slice into 16 medallions.

Fan 4 medallions on each serving plate and spoon chutney over.


----------



## silent1520 (Oct 4, 2010)

You could bread the breast and add seasonings and then fry or you could flour and then pan sear it. Wont be as nice without that delicious oh so fatty skin.


----------

